# a Polish Golden Retriever called Molly :)



## molly12

Hello  I am new on the forum. We want to say Hi to all of you. My name is Molly and my best friends name is Nina. We live in a small town in Poland but Nina comes from NYC and she always tells me what a wonderful city it is and that the golden retrievers over there are so different. She promised that she will give me a little brother from the US so I can see by myself  I was born 8 years ago and I was a mom once of 9 beautifull puppies. Nina found a very handsom guy for the dad of them. Both of us are very healthy and have fabolous champion bloodlines - what ever that means  I am english creme (as you will see on my photos - Nina is a photographer so there will be plenty of them). Up to now I had a bigger but younger brother, Tyson, he was a German Shepard but he had heart problems and passed away in January  When we arrived at our home there was also Mr. Bruno who was a cat he was the one to teach us how to play, fight, and take care of each other. I don't remember him to good cause he was an older man and died when we were one year old. Lately, Nina brought home another cat this time a small russion blue girl which is so crazy that she turned our whole life upside down  she has to sleep on me and when she's not asleep she steels my food and toys or bights my ears and tail, but even athough I love her very much  Nina also told me that I will be a mommy once again  I am very happy cause this time one of my daughters will live with us I couldn't stand giving my babies away  so now we will keep atleast one  Oh gosh I wrote so much... hope I didn't bore you  Thank you for your time !


PS. I am sorry to add this post so many times but I first added this to movies by mistake but I did not know how to move it here differently than coping it here and opening a new one once again...


----------



## mdoats

Molly is lovely. We look forward to seeing LOTS of pictures of her.


----------



## Cassie

What a beautiful picture of you Molly! I certainly hope to see many more.


----------



## molly12

Thank you very much if you like it so much here is some more 
A big smile for all Golden Lovers 

They gave me a Golden Retriever cause all the angels were buisy 

a magic bond between us 

to be continued...


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful*

Your dog Molly is just beautiful-what WONDERFUL PICTURES!!


----------



## molly12

Thank you very much


----------



## molly12

Here is Molly with Afera


----------



## molly12

and a portrait of my my "trio" when Tyson was still with us


----------



## molly12

chillin in the sun

My sleepy heads


----------



## Laurie

Welcome to the forum...........Molly is beautiful!!!


----------



## molly12

thank you  I see you have a lovely golden family !


----------



## Abby

Welcome to the forum! WONDERFUL photos!!
How do you get your cat and dog to get along so well?? Mine are still sworn enemies


----------



## Karen2

Molly is beautiful!
Karen


----------



## molly12

Abby said:


> \How do you get your cat and dog to get along so well??


who was first at your house ? and what is the age difference ? In my case it was easy as my dog before (a pudle mix) raised a cat and fed him her own milk cause we found him very tiny when she (I don't know how to call it in english) thought she was pregnet and had puppies. So that cat grew up to be a dog instead of cat  and that cat (Mr. Bruno) raised up Molly and Tyson so they are used to cats and they have very pleasent memories with them so when Afera appeared in the house only she had some problems but she quikly got used to them and started to "rule" in the house  here is a photo of Diana (the pudle mix) feeding Mr. Bruno


----------



## molly12

Here are three photos (scanned so bad quility) of Molly, Tyson and Bruno


----------



## janine

Welcome .... all your pictures are wonderful. I love the picture of your sweet girl on the rock with the sun beams shining on her. The last one of Diana feeding Mr. Bruno is way cute too.


----------



## molly12

thank you  I am happy you like them  I love your dogs their color is beautiful  I am still getting to know my way around this forum I hope I will catch up with all the galeries as soon as possible


----------



## Bud Man Bell

Molly is beautiful and so are your pictures. You will love it here!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## molly12

I am here since yesterday and love it already


----------



## Goldenmomma

Welcome. I love the pictures, but I especially love the saying that God sent you a Golden because the angels were busy. I think most of us feel that way, but just hadn't put it into words. Your girl is very beautiful.


----------



## diana_D

Welcome on the forum, lovely photos !


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I love your photos of your beautiful girl. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Wendy427

Welcome to the forum! LOVE all your pictures, especially the one of Molly on the rock with the sunbeam shining on her.


----------



## molly12

thanks  when saying that I was inspired by my biggest love


----------



## molly12

Oh gosh I didn't see the next page  thank you all for such a nice welcome  I will give you as many pictures as you will want to watch  I sometimes can become very boring to most with them so I am very happy that people over here want to see them


----------



## molly12

for today here is my favourite 

maybe later I will add more if I find the time if not there will be more tomorrow


----------



## molly12




----------



## 2golddogs

Welcome to you and Molly. She is beautiful. I have really enjoyed all your pictures.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Molly is stunning! Welcome!


----------



## GINGIOLA

welcome to the forum and what a nice picture!
Federico


----------



## molly12

Here are some new photos taken today


----------



## molly12

more photos of my girl


----------



## molly12

Studying Molly


----------



## boomers_dawn

Great pictures of everyone and I loved Molly's narrative. 
What fun-looking pets.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

We never tire of pictures here! Welcome!


----------



## molly12

Thank you very much


----------



## EvilNessCroft

wonderful pictures!


----------



## molly12




----------



## molly12

diving


----------



## Neeko13

Welcome to the forum, just absolutely amazing photos.....Molly is adorable and very very photogenic...I love taking pics also, dogs are much easier subjects so much better than my 3 kids that run and hide  Its hard to say if I have a favorite photo, but I do love the photo of your cat, close up outside, just brings out her eyes with the color of the leaves, and of course the one of Molly with the ray of light on her, spectacular, will continue watching this space for more beautiful pics U are a wonderful photographer, indeed....


----------



## molly12

Thank you for such nice words  I am very glad you like my pics  I also like your boys pics on facebook


----------



## Boondox

Molly is lovely. And Poland! I have wanted to visit your country for years! What a rich and poetic history, so often tragic but always resilient!

Pete


----------



## molly12

Well, if so, feel free to visit me any time


----------



## molly12

a happy dog...

is a tired dog... 

Just Molly 

Begging to throw her a rock 

After a day full of fun Molly has to relax


----------



## Neeko13

Cute, cute, cute & cute!!!!!!! She is soooo gorgeous.....My boyz would def. be fighting over her. ....give her a hug from Nitey & Nash.....


----------



## Neeko13

molly12 said:


> Thank you for such nice words  I am very glad you like my pics  I also like your boys pics on facebook


Thank u!!!!:


----------



## molly12

no problem


----------



## Everything's Golden

Welcome, she is stunning!!!!


----------



## molly12

- What breed is your dog ?
- She's a best friend.

Me working for the first time at a photographic studio 



Tomorrow I will add my pics with Molly from this session


----------



## Wendy427

what sweet pictures!


----------



## molly12




----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Beautiful series of shots. I love the face-to-face portraits.


----------



## lgnutah

Have you ever seen that test where you answer questions, to determine your dog's temperament (determine prey drive, desire to please, etc). It is clear your dog has a great desire to please you. From the photos, and the two of you have a strong bond.


----------



## molly12

Thank you, we sure do  we are inseparable, we had some funny situations when she hit a tree or a trash can on a walk cause she was looking at me if I am still with her  she is the love of my life and she travels with me everywhere it was the same with my German Shepard but we lost him in January what was heart breaking to both of us


----------



## Neeko13

Beautiful pics, yet again, Nina....I also believe Molly SO wants to please you.....keep the pics a comin!!!!


----------



## molly12

I am glad you can see that  I will keep pics comin


----------



## molly12




----------



## molly12




----------



## Neeko13

Awesome, awesome, awesome, love the one of her running downhill, and the one w all the berries surrounding her face...precious......::Such a sweetie!!!!


----------



## molly12

Molly says thank you


----------



## molly12

In flowers 


and a big smile for everyone


----------



## Wendy427

what gorgeous, gorgeous pictures! Yes, the one with the berries is lovely! They're all so artistic!


----------



## molly12

some of Molly "standing" pics


----------



## molly12

and our last dog show


----------



## molly12

our back yard  







geting dry 




 


A couple portraits 








her hobby - destroying  








I hope you enjoyed watching


----------



## molly12

Todays pics 





our back yard  







geting dry 




 


A couple portraits 








her hobby - destroying  








I hope you enjoyed watching


----------



## molly12

I was very busy lately but I have some pics for you 

Our Polish winter 
















with our chow chow friend Coco  and couple pcs of our "garden"  







together


----------



## Neeko13

Awesome shots of Molly, as usual, looks like your enjoying the snow too!!!!! Thanks for updating your pics!!!!


----------



## janine

Your pictures of Molly are beautiful so is your backyard!! I missed the last set also, she sure loves that stick!!


----------



## molly12




----------



## molly12

thanks for nice words  we sure do enjoy winter and snow


----------



## LBolton2008

*Molly, you have a beautiful family!*


----------



## molly12

my baggage


----------



## molly12

In purple 






In pink 






black and white 

In a cowboy hat


----------



## janine

What a cute picture of Molly, kitty and bags all ready to go.


----------



## Neeko13

Molly u are soooo beautiful, love the B&W of you :.....and the snow pics are amazing, great action shots, thanks for the updating of the pics, always a pleasure to look @ your pics, looks like everyone is enjoying the snow there.....


----------



## molly12

hope you enjoy watching


----------



## Karen519

*Molly12*

Molly12

WELCOME to you and your FurKids.
They are JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## molly12

Thank you  photos from today , Molly and her daughter Brandy 








































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## molly12

I would also like to add for all of you best wishes :


----------



## bwoz

Your Molly is beautiful, so are your pics. I visited Poland once as a child a looooooong time ago so it's extra nice to see them.


----------



## molly12

thanks happy to bring back your memories


----------



## Wendy427

absolutely breathtaking pictures! Have a very Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year, too!


----------



## molly12

some photos from yesterday  this is how Molly spent her Christmas


----------



## molly12

and our kitty


----------



## Ryoma

amazing pictures great model.
what settings did you use for the picture with the water drops?


----------



## molly12

I am not sure which photo are you talking about but another thing I am not sure if I will know hot to describe the settings  two more photos


----------



## molly12

Lately we took part in a Polish charity which collects money for children hospitals for the most needed equipment. In the big cities such as Warsaw for about 8 years now goldens took part in it we live in a small town where people still are afraid of dogs etc this is why I organised th charity with dogs. Unfortunatly not all came and there was no snow (I wanted the dogs to take the kids for a sledge ride) but I I hope next year will be better  some photos from the charity - I am still waiting for photos from Molly's trock show for kids during the charity I will add them as soon as I get them myself


----------



## molly12

And now some "home" photos  My mom decided to buy Molly a pink jacket :lol: I dressed her in it only for the pics and hid it as well as I could so that my mom couldn't find it and dress her in it again 










and some of my "pink blondie" and my "blue lady" 





Hope you enjoyed watching


----------



## Wendy427

Molly doesn't look so sure of her new jacket! Looks cute on her, though! Your kitty is beautiful!


----------



## molly12

these are photos from the place where we are going to start building our new home this spring


----------



## Noey

this look like a beautiful place. I really enjoy looking at your photographs. Molly looks like she is blessed to hav eyou as a mom, that is one happy golden.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aem82

Gorgeous pictures AND Golden Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## loverofgldns

You are amazing photographer!!!!!! One picture is as beautiful as the next one. Molly is gorgeous and obviously well-loved. The bond between the two of you is so apparent. Keep those pictures coming!!!


----------



## molly12

I am the one who should be thanful here  It is so nice to read all those nice words


----------



## Jax's Mom

What incredible pictures. One more beautiful than the next. Both you and Molly are very lucky to have each other and enjoying such a wonderful place. Good Luck in your new home!


----------



## molly12

Thank you all for so nice words  Maybe you will also enjoy some movies ?  I lately found a video of my litter in 2004 the quality isn't good but is enough to see those little cuties  They were recorded with a old camera that can be watched only on a video on TV so I decided to recored the best parts of it by my mobilephone camera and add it on youtube  if you are interested here are links to the movies :


----------



## molly12

I forgot to add that the german shepard is my other dog who I lost in January last year, he was a wonderful uncle to the pups I really miss him


----------



## Wendy427

Those are the sweetest videos! Your german shepard was so gentle with the puppies.


----------



## Neeko13

Wonderful wonderful pics again, Molly looks like she having a great time , tree and forest pics amazing....will have to wait til lunch time to look @ the videos..thanks for posting..::


----------



## molly12

some more videos this time of Molly and our cat  and once again sorry for the quality...


----------



## goldenca

Molly is a nice looking dog. I loved the videos with her playing with the cat. CUTE!


----------



## Karen519

*Molly12*

Molly and your cat are just gorgeous!
I love your pictures and videso-are you a professional photographer?
If not, you ought to seriously think about it!!


----------



## molly12

Thank you all for the nice words, I will keep posting both videos and pics if you like them so much  As to me being a photographer - I am trying to become a profesional but for know I am using my pets as models  Molly seems to like it but my cat not really  you can see some more pics on my website www.foto-gold.com . I am still translating it from polish to english but if you click to "fotografia" and scroll down you will find my galeries : horses, dogs, cats , people and "this and that"  there are also three links to sites where you can add photos and other people grade your pics. I think that the last one has an english version the first and second are probbaly only in polish but I hope you will find your way around  thanks once again, I will try to add some new videos tomorrow as well as new photos


----------



## molly12

Here are new photos of Molly  It is her 9th birthday today and this is how she spent the day  I also wanted to add that she is going to have puppies  (I know it is a bit old but she is in great condition and I had the vet check her heart and everything else will it be ok for her to have pups, she had only one litter this is the second and last as I really wanted to leave myself her daughter) 






































Hope you enjoy watching


----------



## molly12

here are the happy parents


----------



## molly12

sorry I forgot that the sighns are in polsih (there are the names of my kennel and Molly pedegree name and the stud dogs pedegree name)

Here are some earlier photos when there was still snow 

Molly with her friends Rodesian Ridgeback named Rastko


ta jego minka mnie rozbraja :-D

czyż nie jest słodki ? mimo, że nie golden ? 








































now Molly alone and with Afera and with me 





















 




























I hope I didn't bore you with all those photos  but I didn't have time to be here and add photos so now I had to add so many of them


----------



## molly12

now some movies 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 


















enjoy watching


----------



## wxman1995

Tak, jest słodki. 
Dziękuję za udostępnianie fotografii!


----------



## molly12

o jesteś z Polski ?


----------



## molly12




----------



## molly12

Molly's daughter from her first litter 




She is twice as big as Molly


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Beautiful pictures of your girl. It is OK to start a new thread with each batch of pictures. When I look at this thread it shows I've already replied so I don't open it each time you add new pictures. I've missed a bunch of them.


----------



## molly12

Great to read that  here is a couple more photos taken on Friday the sun was beautiful so we decided to have some more artistic photos taken  hope you like them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Beautiful silloette shots.


----------



## Bell

Beautiful photos!!Congrats on her being pregnant.I wish her(and you)an easy pregnancy and delivery!Again-your photos are always gorgeous!


----------



## lyssie

Molly, you are gorgeous ! and your mum takes such beautiful photos !!

where abouts in Poland do you live ? my grandad came from Poland to Australia after the war and my mum i finally made it to Poland in January 2010 to visit Warsaw and Lublin where my djadek (sp?) was from. it was FREEZING !!!!!!!!!!! we explored as much as our little freezing feet could handle and ate bowls and bowls or soup to keep warm ! my mum speaks polish and i tried to get around to it but have no dicipline !! i miss the polish food but luckily my mum still makes quite a bit of it.


----------



## molly12

thank you all for nice words  I will keep you informed about the puppies 
I was happy to read from you Lyssie  grandad is dziadek  but you were close. January is very cold as well as the rest winter months  I live about 2 hours drive from Warsaw going up in Ostrołęka. Polish is a very difficult language I remember how hard was it for me to learn it after going to school in America  I am going to college in Warsaw now so if you ever come to Poland again let me know we could me !!!


----------



## molly12

some photos I took during yesterday evening 





my girls decided to wake up and start posing 


but after a while they put themselves back to sleep  this is what my cat does when you tell her to kiss Molly goodnight 

the photo isn't sharp because I switched the lights off and forgot to put them on


----------



## lyssie

oh that would be great !!! i think if i ever return it will be in the summer !!! : i knew i wasn't quite there with the spelling but was too lazy to go and check (even though my mum was sitting right next to me. i'm terrible !!!) love love love the photos !


----------



## molly12

hope we'll stay in touch


----------



## lyssie

yeh that would be good.  i hope to go back to europe one day. but my long term travel days are over now that i went out and got a puppy dog !!! i think my subconcious did that to me so i'd stay in one place now ! but can manage short holidays ... i hope ...


----------

